# Audio fantasy/sci fi



## kyektulu (Apr 12, 2006)

*Hiya everyone.

Im wondering if any of you have ever had any experience with Audio books, Fantasy and Sci-fi are my genre of choice but im open to any other suggestions you may have.
I am going on holiday next month and were driving there and its going to be a long drive, 8 hours each way. So we thought that an audio book would help pass the time.
I cannot seem to find them anywhere in local music stores and im not sure what 'books/authors' are availible in this format so im looking for reccomendations too if you have any.


Cheers guys xxx
*


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 12, 2006)

I mostly find audio books in bookshops, here in the south of the U.K. And in libraries.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 12, 2006)

*Hi Kye

How are you?

If this is any help and I hope it is, but my dad uses audio books, he is a big fan of crime, etc, he listens to them in the kitchen.

Waterstones has a great selection of audio books.

Here is the link, hope it helps and good luck

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/search-handle-form/203-7411175-5503161


*


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 12, 2006)

*Thanks Weaveworld, we have been looking at Terry Pratchett books online, I love them, good for a giggle.
I give the site a look now.
Does your dad reccomend any books at all? 
My 'old' local libary used to do audio books, I dont know if my 'new' local libary does, I should think they do, the only problem is it is very large and located on different floors, with no disabled access...*


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 12, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Thanks Weaveworld, we have been looking at Terry Pratchett books online, I love them, good for a giggle.
> I give the site a look now.
> Does your dad reccomend any books at all?
> My 'old' local libary used to do audio books, I dont know if my 'new' local libary does, I should think they do, the only problem is it is very large and located on different floors, with no disabled access...*



*That is a pity about your new library but just asked the assistant to help,  my dad really enjoyed the Lord of the rings and he also has a couple of Patricia Cromwells.  The library should have them, that's where my dad gets his, also he picks them up in second hand book shops as well, and charity shops.

*


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 12, 2006)

I *knew* we'd done a thread on it ( http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/9591-favorite-sf-and-f-audiobooks.html?highlight=audio+books )

Mind you, I could go onto another site where I post occasionally and I think they had something not so long ago. On the other hand, they're pretty American, which might make the addresses less than useful.


----------



## Stenevor (Apr 13, 2006)

I downloaded a couple to try as I wasn't sure I would enjoy them. One was Terry Pratchets MORT, still got it on my Iriver . Unfortunately I never got all the way through it. It was read by Nigel Planer and was sort of OK but I was listening to it in bed before sleep and it just couldnt keep me awake. I used to wake up in the morning not remembering where I got upto.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 14, 2006)

There is a huge gap in the fantasy market for audio books just waiting to be filled. There are very few books that are converted however, due mostly, I suspect, to the cost of doing so, which must be huge, judging by the prices they sell for (Saw Neil Gaiman's "Anansi Boys" on 4CD set in Borders yesterday for AU$150. Thats about 60pounds. Far too much, and therefore many people aren't gonna buy them, they'll stick to the books.)

Until a chepaer way of recording them turns up, or MP3CDs come into common usage, it won't be widespread


----------



## Thunderchild (Apr 14, 2006)

check out csome podcasts - their not exactly audio books but theres the oocaslional gem you can listen to in the car or soething


----------



## Netted (Apr 14, 2006)

Terry pratchett read by Tony robinson are excellent. it delights my girlfriend when he 'does all the voices'... i particually recomend The Wee Free Men, purely for robinson's wentworth voice.

Harry potter read by Stephen fry also good, he has a great voice to listen too.

The Hobbit read by Martin Shaw good too.

how about radio dramatisations? Radio 4 did a great 'play for voices' of LotR about a decade ago, which i downloaded a couple of years back. They did a highly acclaimed version of Small gods (terry pratchett) more recently too. I cant paste the link, but i'm sure your more than capable of Googleing. though the offical sight isnt great, to be honest, download wise, there stuffs easy to find from other sources.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 14, 2006)

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> I *knew* we'd done a thread on it ( http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/9591-favorite-sf-and-f-audiobooks.html?highlight=audio+books


*
Oooo im sorry I didnt think we had done a thread on audio books, so many threads so little time and all...*


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 14, 2006)

*I went to local bookshop today, they had a small collection of Audio books.

I couldnt find any other fantasy ones than LOTR and some Terry Pratchett ones.

I bought Monstrous regiment as neither me or my partner have read that one and it sounds pretty good.
They more expensive than I thought but for the amout of cds in one book its well worth it.*


----------



## Sparrahawk (Apr 19, 2006)

I took a copy of Gaurds Gaurds read by tony robinson on holiday with me. People around the pool thought i was mad because i kept laughing out loud for no apparent reason.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 19, 2006)

Rane Longfox said:
			
		

> There is a huge gap in the fantasy market for audio books just waiting to be filled. There are very few books that are converted however, due mostly, I suspect, to the cost of doing so, which must be huge, judging by the prices they sell for (Saw Neil Gaiman's "Anansi Boys" on 4CD set in Borders yesterday for AU$150. Thats about 60pounds. Far too much, and therefore many people aren't gonna buy them, they'll stick to the books.)
> 
> Until a chepaer way of recording them turns up, or MP3CDs come into common usage, it won't be widespread


*

I couldnt agree with you more Rane, apart from LOTR, Pratchett and Potter I could only find one other fantasy audio book, Magicians guild by Tracy... (sorry I forgot) I was very dissopointed at this, I would love some Gemmel, Feist and Eddings, not to mention Dragonlance, to go audio... 
I am saddened by this also as my mother is a great lover of fantasy books and is going blind, I was hoping there would be more choice in the fantasy audio market.
Oh well I dont mind sitting reading to her when this eventually happens.
*


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Apr 20, 2006)

This issue of availability and cost seems to be a major point for all audio books. I've got a few "classics" on CD, and these are normally available at quite reasonable cost (though often abridged). But finding recently released books, other than the high street bestsellers, on audiobooks, seems to be very hard. I guess there must be an issue about the minimum "print" run to make it economic? After all, they give away audio CDs, and even DVDs, free with the tabloid newspapers here in the UK, and a recent story on Newsnight (I think) suggested that at those volumes (half a million units plus?), the unit cost of the disc is only about 50p. But if you're only going to sell a few hundred, I guess the economics doesn't stack up.

It would be interesting to hear from Mark Robson on this, as I believe Mark has investigated getting his books onto CD, but without success, as I understand it.


----------



## Animaiden (Apr 21, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *
> I was very dissopointed at this, I would love some Gemmel, Feist and Eddings, not to mention Dragonlance, to go audio...
> *


Some Dragonlance books are on tapes/CD's.  I borrowed the winter and spring Dragonlance books from my local library.

Don't remember a thing about the actually content of the books, I was listening to them in the car and fell asleep.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 22, 2006)

*That is excellent news, thank you Animaden. 
*


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 23, 2006)

Duplication costs are the least of the problems- indeed, your "50p" charge probably contains performing rights, the actual cost of the disc (after several thousand pounds worth of glass mastering, admittedly) being of the 18-20p mark. In fact, for short runs, the printed booklet/sleeve costs more than the disc. (particularly if, as with audiobooks, you would prefer multiple discs in a non-standard container) 
Distribution is problematic - standard book distributors don't have the infrastructure for discs (no, I don't understand the difference, but I'm just an ignorant technician. Perhaps they should do the packaging in a format identical to a paperback book, so they don't notice the difference) while record distributors  don't visit bookshops- more scope for internet commerce, methinks.

But the big expense is at the other end, the recording. Not particularly the studio, but the talent, who has to be able to maintain an agreeable, well modulated voice, hour after hour, for about a week (yes, it's a lot longer than realtime, and the reader needs regular breaks) For some reason, the actors/resses who do this work expect to be paid for their time.(for "talking books for the blind" they'll frequently work dirt cheap; not so for "talking books for the lazy) Once it's recorded it can be used for CD, cassette, mp3, whatever, but that original expense is only worthwhile if there are going to be lots of sales; and the distribution network is not yet set up for high volume, hence the high price of the final product.

As with E-books, this could change. However, this would require a standard, other than CD, for data transport and compression, and a market large enough to impose this standard, plus some company with enough foresight to see high volume, low cost product (as against the "they've got to get it from me, so I can make maximal profits with minimal work" mentality that's brought the music industry to its knees), and enought bookshops who can see the "writing on the wall" (pretty clear writing for the small independant bookseller) and embrace a "high tech" solution.


----------



## kyektulu (May 2, 2006)

*I have not been able to find Dragonlance audio books anywhere, online or from bookshops, I have been trying to order them from several different bookshops too with no avail.
Can anyone help me find some, a web address of a supplier or anything?*


----------



## SteveR (May 8, 2006)

Hi all,

Late (very) to the thread here - my recommendation would be the Hitch Hikers Guide To The Glalaxy series. Classic stuff that will make those miles drift away - and since you will have already read them twice no doubt it matters not if you get distracted by something like driving occasionally! Result!! 

Regards
Steve


----------



## kyektulu (May 23, 2006)

*I listened avidly to Terry Pratchetts audio books and they were an absolute delight!
Tony Robinsons narration was second to none and his funny voices had me in stiches.
The enjoyment and humour of the books were not lost at all in the audio format and thus I am converted - to Pratchett in audio anyway, I could not abandon the sheer pleasure of the book.
The time drifted by on the long journeys and only my aching muscles were the sign that I had been in a car for nine hours!
I am definetly going to invest in more Pratchett in audio, something nice to listen to whilst im painting, the radio and my well worn cd's are becoming stale.
I will add that my fave audio book thus far is 'Monstrous Regiment' brillient.*


----------



## bangerm (May 26, 2006)

i have started an extensive (well maybe extensive is too strong a word) but i have been collecting many of my old favorites, i get them mostly as mp3's.  this allows me to put whole books on a single cd..... i recently invested in a car stereo that plays mp3s....my commute has never been more enjoyable...i am loathe to leave the vehicle when a get to work, and avid to leave work to pick up where i left off....if you would like more info email me...
bangerm


----------

